# extreme jon boating freeport july 20



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Took the jon out sunday picked up 20 plus kings (only kept 4) about 12 miles out. All in the same spot, all but one cought trolling. Got it on a big ribbon fish nice day and a lot of fun. This will make you twin outboard guys happy spent 40 bucks 16 of it was gas. he he


----------



## MIKE GILL (Mar 20, 2006)

2 crazy 4 me


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Last guy that did that didn't come back.. your very lucky even though you have no clue

nice mullet BTW


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

hstnboatguy said:


> Last guy that did that didn't come back.. your very lucky even though you have no clue


how would you know any thing about my experence level?


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

hstnboatguy said:


> Last guy that did that didn't come back.. your very lucky even though you have no clue
> 
> nice mullet BTW


chill out who are you to give him a lecture


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Uh oh.....here it comes....


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL, I figured the lectures would start soon enough. The inherent danger is part of the fun, but its a calculated risk. And think about it, our globe was circumnavigated in leaky wooden hulls and canoes hundreds and even 1000s of years ago with no possibility of back up support, its human nature to push the envelope a bit.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice kings!!!!!!!!way to go on a "show the wuevos trip" lmao!!!


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Experience has nothing to do with it... Someone asked who am I? I have been on a boat that went down..spent countless hours offshore fishing, towing and rescuing guys in jon boats. I didn't see life jackets much less room for any.. I didn't lecture just said he was a lucky SOB


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

hstnboatguy said:


> Experience has nothing to do with it... Someone asked who am I? I have been on a boat that went down..spent countless hours offshore fishing, towing and rescuing guys in jon boats. I didn't see life jackets much less room for any.. I didn't lecture just said he was a lucky SOB


haha now he is an SOB, i bet its nice to sit on a throne similar to yours.

tight lines boat guy


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

here we go


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

hstnboatguy said:


> Experience has nothing to do with it... Someone asked who am I? I have been on a boat that went down..spent countless hours offshore fishing, towing and rescuing guys in jon boats. I didn't see life jackets much less room for any.. I didn't lecture just said he was a lucky SOB


He is lucky....he got to spend a day on the water....its pretty hard to top that.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess a feller has a right to fish wherever or whenever he likes, with as slick as it's been, don't think I haven't thought about taking my skiff out for some bluewater.
Thanks for the report!


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

listen to this one:

ive been offshore a lot, therefore i am 

no hard feeling houston boat guy


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

stupid is as stupid does ! nice catch you crazy *****!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*The Pirate*

Nice going!! It has been pretty slick out there lately. Thats why they call um the PIRATE!!! He aint skeered!!


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice report and pics I wanted to take my 18 flatbottom out but chickened out.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I hear the banjos in the background starting...time to get the popcorn going.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

nice kings you got there, maybe you otta fish the tournment this weekend 

btw, have you had her to the blue water yet ?


----------



## seamonster2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome catch ,I always enjoy seeing some guy with just enough boat and gear goin for it ,I started that way I always tried to have a seaworthy boat that I felt confident in ,I am sure he would not have went if he did not have full confidence in his rig!!!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Some do this in a kayak......and you hate on a man in a bona fide boat? I hope you had fun and you DID live to tell about it . It does not look like you broke a law. DId you have a GPS or are you guessing at the twelve miles? For instance.....I go to the middle banks in my bay boat but the actual mileage from the beach is not as far as the overall trip. It does not matter though. I can not swim that far either.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Butter ?









BTW Nice catch


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

well i spent the whole commute thinking about how i was going to defend my self when i got home... but i did not have to you guys did it for me! 

thanks
keith

PS that would be my little brothers mullet i will tell him you like it


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Wedge said:


> Some do this in a kayak......and you hate on a man in a bona fide boat? I hope you had fun and you DID live to tell about it . It does not look like you broke a law. DId you have a GPS or are you guessing at the twelve miles? For instance.....I go to the middle banks in my bay boat but the actual mileage from the beach is not as far as the overall trip. It does not matter though. I can not swim that far either.


2 gps's, vhf, 2 cell phones, compass, 3 life jackets, flares, and a fire extiguisher


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

man rule! you go first and i'll follow in a bigger boat..lmao


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

I want to do it on a pair of jet ski's next month when it goes slick !
Good job~!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Great catch glad yall had a great time. I spent all day yesterday tying the platform down and getting everything ready for this storm that is not going to mess with us. There were people at the platform catching fish all day but i didnt get the chance to fish.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I wasn't going to mention the mullet........but since its been brought up my first thought was from that thread the other day about the mullet bigger than the fish, lmao


----------



## JDJM (Jun 8, 2004)

I think it's fine that Hstnboatguy made the remark about being lucky he survived. Sure, it's cool being out there in the little boat and calling it "extreme." Pretty cool they made it back okay.

If they had not survived, would all be saying "what a terrible accident" or "wow, that sure was extreme jonboating!"?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

hstnboatguy said:


> Experience has nothing to do with it... Someone asked who am I? I have been on a boat that went down..spent countless hours offshore fishing, towing and rescuing guys in jon boats. I didn't see life jackets much less room for any.. I didn't lecture just said he was a lucky SOB


jus shows u what u can do with wut u hav i imagine ud b upset if i was catchin flounder with a coke can and dry rotted monofilament?


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Yea, kinda' like when my mother ALWAYS said "stop that before you put someones eye out"! Guess what?? Still gottem BOTH, everyone else STILL got two eyes too. Guess what else, everyones got an opinion, great!! NICE FISH!!! Hope the wheather lets you do it again soon. If you EVER need help call "Cool Change" on channel 68!! And when you CAN finally afford a bigger boat and someone posts something like this you will just sit back and SMILE and remember "the good 'ol days", like I just did.


----------



## ssminnow355 (Oct 26, 2007)

If the man has the cajones, let em hang low!


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

crazy but way to go glad yo made it back safe


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

piratelight,

nice mess of kings you've got there. I did fish a spot 11 miles
out of Freeport that had several big kings and sharks roaming

Be safe and keep the reports coming


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice Kings. I would take a day on the gulf in a jon boat long before I jump out of an airplane. I have had 20 years of survival courses (thanks to the Military) on how to float but I have yet to take one on how to land without a parachute that opens and somehow people take that risk every day under free will. We all pick our risks....


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

I'm not sure of the fuel capacity of a jet ski, but other than that I would much, much rather be in a jet ski offshore than a jon boat.



bigdog said:


> I want to do it on a pair of jet ski's next month when it goes slick !
> Good job~!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

sound like they knew the risk involved and planned for it. Get off the guys back.


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

We were out 30 miles on Sunday. I can tell you that as slick as it was, his 12 mile trip was a breeze. Nice pics. We managed a limit of Snappers, 5 Kings, 2 Ling and had one nice Wahoo snap a line. If you feel confident in it, then I say go for it. You seem to have been prepared.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the report


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

piratelight said:


> Took the jon out sunday picked up 20 plus kings (only kept 4) about 12 miles out. All in the same spot, all but one cought trolling. Got it on a big ribbon fish nice day and a lot of fun. This will make you twin outboard guys happy spent 40 bucks 16 of it was gas. he he


 That AWSUM !!! I have a 20' alweld on a tilt trailer launch off the beach n fish out to about 25 miles every time we get a chance. Cant always aford to fillup the Contender !!! Just be as "SAFE" as possible.


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Pirate drop me a pm after this breeze blows by I got a few spots off Galveston. Maybe we can get a few Jon boat owners on the beach for sum fun !!! Maybe the lectures would litghen up if there were a swarm of us someone could volunteer there sportfishermen to be the "MOTHERSHIP" !!!! LOL !!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

what size boat a 16ft


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

bzzboyz said:


> We were out 30 miles on Sunday. I can tell you that as slick as it was, his 12 mile trip was a breeze. Nice pics. We managed a limit of Snappers, 5 Kings, 2 Ling and had one nice Wahoo snap a line. If you feel confident in it, then I say go for it. You seem to have been prepared.


"You seem to have been prepared" - that is the quote of the day!! If you are prepared and can leave yourself time to get out of a jam like a thunderstorm then I say "GO FOR IT"!!! Nice report fellas - glad y'all tore em' up!!!

T-BONE


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Guess I started a $%#t storm. I just would hate to see anything bad happen to fellow fishermen. This thread was pretty fresh on my mind. Glad they had gear. this guy didn't
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=159017&highlight=rescue

For all of you I have offended.. so be it! Maybe someone will read this thread and think twice.

You never can be too safe.

All that said and DONE...

Nice haul of kingfish.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

its the man that wins the war and not the machine


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Not affended at all!!! - Good dialouge~~~

htsnboatguy - I hear ya'! - but in the example you gave, this was not the case - "When asked if such a small boat could navigate the open water and Monday’s5-foot swells, Perry said not usually."

Seas were nice and sounds like they were equipped...I do appreciate your concern though!!!

T-BONE


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Cool Breeze said:


> Yea, kinda' like when my mother ALWAYS said "stop that before you put someones eye out"! Guess what?? Still gottem BOTH, everyone else STILL got two eyes too. Guess what else, everyones got an opinion, great!! NICE FISH!!! Hope the wheather lets you do it again soon. If you EVER need help call "Cool Change" on channel 68!! And when you CAN finally afford a bigger boat and someone posts something like this you will just sit back and SMILE and remember "the good 'ol days", like I just did.


My mom just said "stop that or you will go blind". I do wear glasses today, so I guess I cut back some.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

We seen a fellow jon boater out of Sargent Sunday too, they had a small tiller outboard motor on it. Not sure how they did, but I did see them later in the day coming up the creek about 5pm.

Be careful out there!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

does your mother know you took your little brother out there in a jonboat?


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Ain't worth the risk, not even in my 18' CC. Use to run all over Lake Ponchatrain allot in a 14' Jon. Many a Jon boat never made it back in.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

yakfisher said:


> LOL, I figured the lectures would start soon enough. The inherent danger is part of the fun, but its a calculated risk. And think about it, our globe was circumnavigated in leaky wooden hulls and canoes hundreds and even 1000s of years ago with no possibility of back up support, its human nature to push the envelope a bit.


BEAUTIFULLY said!! Perfect statement! I applaud you!

I understand where boatguy was coming from... But as others have said, it's been slick and he was prepared... and way cool fish!

Just be careful out there!! Great pics!!


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

I saw you guys out on the middle bank. Water was flat, I didn't think you were in any real danger. It sure did look fiunny seeing a jon boat out there though. I'm sure negotiating the mouth of the jetties was the worst part of the trip. The kings sure were stacked up out there, fun wasn't it ? I was a little disapointed there weren't any dolphin in the weeds.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Glad you had fun*

Reading your post and the follow up posts were very entertaining. However the chap against us "twin outboard guys" hurt my feelings. Its tough to run 80 90 miles and use up a couple of hours pay to catch fish. He He


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

great pics but you are scaring me man


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> does your mother know you took your little brother out there in a jonboat?


mom took the pics when we got home. we've been doing this for years. And my father before us


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

piratelight said:


> mom took the pics when we got home. we've been doing this for years. And my father before us


Sounds like he knows weather and boat handling then. Personally, I wouldn't have, but I didn't grow up doing it like he did.

Sometimes, HP and hull length is a substitute for knowledge. Guys used to spear whales off the Massachusetts coast with boats about the size of piratelight's.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Couple hours pay... I wish!!!!! I did 45 NM in my boat Friday and it was 4 hours of pay for my buddy!!

Did a trip Sunday in a buddies boat ... I think just my part is about 5 or 6 hours of pay...out of 5 people!!

I had a 16' Jon with a rail up front fro flounder gigiing, never went flounder gigging with it, but that rail made a hell of a fighting post for sharks and rays in the bay!!!











PalmsUp said:


> Reading your post and the follow up posts were very entertaining. However the chap against us "twin outboard guys" hurt my feelings. Its tough to run 80 90 miles and use up a couple of hours pay to catch fish. He He


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

yakfisher said:


> LOL, I figured the lectures would start soon enough. The inherent danger is part of the fun, but its a calculated risk. And think about it, our globe was circumnavigated in leaky wooden hulls and canoes hundreds and even 1000s of years ago with no possibility of back up support, its human nature to push the envelope a bit.


Your right! but those wooden hulls were 60ft long and 30ft wide and built for big water adventures by real sailers that been in the water since birth,i have to agree that is one trophy mullet,did you pull your jon boat with an Iroc-z28?.....nice catch.:an2:


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

My first thought was they are either brave or crazy. Now I think you're both brave and crazy. I would be "SKEERED". I guess just monitor the weather carefully and you should be OK with 10-12 miles offshore.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My brother and I fished way offshore off a 17-ft Boston Whaler with a 65 Hp Mercury in the late 1960s early 1970s. That boat could not sink, it had a keel, we had a 2 x 5 gallon square buckets for a bilge pumps, we had extra prop, spark plugs, compass, Loran, a marine radio, tools, life jackets and extra fuel and oil.

Is it foolish to go 12 miles offshore in a jon boat - yep. One rouge wave and that boat is in serious trouble. We did the same sunt in a small boat but it was far more sea worthy and had emergency outs. My brother and I had to fight our way back to Matagorda jetties on some summer days thru thunderstorms that would of sunk that jon boat w/o any difficulty. We would have to power up swells and back- off power coasting down while continuous bailing out water. It was typically flat calm when we when offshore. 

When someone goes offshore in a flat bottomed jon boat and gets in serious trouble I do not drop many tears. It was a self inflected wound.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice catch!! I've had a lot of fun doing the same thing. Thanks for the report!!

_It's a shame that someone post a report, and get's slammed by a bunch of know betters......._


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

That is a nice catch for sure, and thanks for the report. Taking a jon boat offshore certainly isn't the wisest thing to do, but you did pick a good day for trying it. Sounds like you had fun. 

That is not the first and definitely not the last jon boat to venture offshore on a calm day.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

On that particular day it appears you were safer "offshore" in that jon boat than traveling down hwy. 59, nice kings, glad ya' made it home safe!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

My life is worth more than $40, hee hee!!


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Flatbottom*

Great catch and glad you made it back safe. The only thing that bothers me,is if something happens look at all the people that risk their lives looking for you. Look at the Freeport accident.
Just my 2cts,but glad your home safe.
Terry


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks like the wake from one drop of sea gull poop would be enough to turn that thing right on over! Well it's a free country and your a big boy so you can make your own call. Good report glad you made it back okay. Thats more fishing than I did that day.


----------



## dl1068 (May 8, 2006)

Was out 16 miles on Saturday in an aluminum boat and we picked up some kings as well. Only burned about 12 gallons! Great catch!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

SHOALWATER TV said:


> Your right! but those wooden hulls were 60ft long and 30ft wide and built for big water adventures by real sailers that been in the water since birth,i have to agree that is one trophy mullet,did you pull your jon boat with an Iroc-z28?.....nice catch.:an2:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...nice catch but very ballsy (never a bad thing)


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

Nailed it.......


Cool Breeze said:


> Yea, kinda' like when my mother ALWAYS said "stop that before you put someones eye out"! Guess what?? Still gottem BOTH, everyone else STILL got two eyes too. Guess what else, everyones got an opinion, great!! NICE FISH!!! Hope the wheather lets you do it again soon. If you EVER need help call "Cool Change" on channel 68!! And when you CAN finally afford a bigger boat and someone posts something like this you will just sit back and SMILE and remember "the good 'ol days", like I just did.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Couple hours pay... I wish!!!!! I did 45 NM in my boat Friday and it was 4 hours of pay for my buddy!!
> 
> Did a trip Sunday in a buddies boat ... I think just my part is about 5 or 6 hours of pay...out of 5 people!!
> 
> I had a 16' Jon with a rail up front fro flounder gigiing, never went flounder gigging with it, but that rail made a hell of a fighting post for sharks and rays in the bay!!!


sounds like you need a better paying job :rotfl::biggrin::slimer:


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Hey Piratelight,

Nice job! You did better than my last 2 trips on a 60' boat. My buddies and I have a saying, "God hates a coward." Guess that isn't you.

And before I get blasted by the church group, I know God doesn't hate anyone, it's just an expression we came up with.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

I have also heard it said "God takes care of idiots and drunks." I dont think these guys are idiots they made a calculated risk and turned out well.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks Pirate! You just made my 22' single engine look like a sportfishing battlewagon. Everything's relative I guess. I have no problem with you playing small boat roulette, I've certainly done the same. The only issue I can think of is that you might be an inspirational role model to some less experienced captain. "If he can do it, I can do it" is strong fuel for rationalization.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

So what about the guy that went out of Freeport in a jon boat and was found washed up in Matagorda a couple of months agao?.What would you call him? i would say unfortunate and he made a bad very bad dicission and payed for it with his life but,then it was his idea to go out into the blue with a tiny boat on a windy day.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Man that's just a little too dangerous for me bro!!!! I would hate to see any body else get hurt!


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Calm day,no wind,flat seas and a expert sailor,still going out in a 16ft jon into the bigwater is not a smart thing to do(imo).I'm glad they made it back ok and i know if a man wants to go and fish in a jon then he has every right to i know this but,it's like that mouse that gets cought in the trap "i don't want the cheese anymore,i just want out of the trap".


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You could tie some good flies with that mullet, just like I did with your mom's back hair. LOL. Dropping loads!



SHOALWATER TV said:


> Calm day,no wind,flat seas and a expert sailor,still going out in a 16ft jon into the bigwater is not a smart thing to do(imo).I'm glad they made it back ok and i know if a man wants to go and fish in a jon then he has every right to i know this but,it's like that mouse that gets cought in the trap "i don't want the cheese anymore,i just want out of the trap".


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

Great catch!! 



Think the seas were a little different when the guy went down out of Freeport and I don't think he had any safety equipment of any kind (if I remember correctly). It is really sort of a ridiculous comparison.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

"EXTREME JOB BOATING", ok this kicks @ss. Dad always says, "if you're gonna be a bear, be a grizzly". CONGRATS on the catches.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

A few years ago there was a guy in jon boat 16 miles out on the Mid Night lump out of Venice La in mid February. He just trolled around all the high dollar boats anchored up out there. Every now and then I would see him stop and fighting a fish and then gaff a big tuna or wahoo. He was all by himself. Me personally I don,t care what a man does as long as it is legal. I am not going to loose any sleep! I personally would not do it but that is just me. At one time I had a 19ft Falcon guide boat with a single engine. I fished 20 miles out of Port Mansfield in it and I was always scared to death. Ever time I stood up I had to pull the seat out of my bt. One day I hooked about a 400lb marlin and thats when I decided that this boat was not going to cut it. The fish was as big as my boat!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

piratelight, I have some recommended reading for you...


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I've thought a jet ski would be good too, but always afraid to go at it by myself.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Middle bank-5 miles from the mouth of the brazos. Conditions less than 1 foot. This guy obviously has more experience than most people telling him he's crazy. Guy had all his safety gear, even double gps's. I started fishing offshore with- guess what, a compass, dead reckoning, and whatever boat we had at hand. Good weather equals small boats offshore- most boats sink due to poor maintenance and poor judgement, and apparently this fellow was prepared on both accounts. Let it rest.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Well i had know idea this would go as far as it did, and now think i should have put some kind of "dont try this at home " disclamer on with my post. I hope this doesent get somone hurt. We only do this on the best of days with carefull planing/weather watching and with as much safty equipment and provisions we can safley put on the vessel. I am a third generation freeport offshore fisherman and have been on the water my whole life. We have a 50' steel boat but it takes a lot to get it in and out and well somtimes as my family says "its a jonboat day" which it was. In case any of you were wondering it is a rush to have a big fish pull your little boat around. To all of guys that are fearing for my life or the lives of rescuers and happy i made it back alive, thanks for the concern. I hope that all of your trips are as safe as mine have always been. It does not matter the size of your vessel the gulf is an unpridectable monster. ANYONE can have trouble ANYONE can need help or rescueing. No matter how big your boat is or how much it costs. A broken 25 cent pvc fittting can send a plastic sport fishing boat to the bottom. Just as fast as the wake af a crew boat can swamp mine. Every time we pass the fairwell bouy we all take a risk. Just some more than others. Be safe and think everything through. Boating saftey is somthing that my familey take very very serisly. Boats are not toys and should be treated as such.
Oh yea my bro is not at all happy with all the talk about his hair cut or lack there of. rotflmao Its realy not a mullet but it does look that way in the pics with the hat on. Thanks i will be giving him a hard time about his trophy mullet untill he starts standng closer to the sizzors. As far as jet skis go i dont know if that would work. Where would you put your fish or water and food for that matter. You would need rod holders and gaffing/landing a toothy king would be a feet in itself.
See yall out there
k


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

If a man went out once and got back you could say he was lucky, but if he does it over & over you could say he was skillful at it, it would be like a mountain climber who climes a higher more difficult Mt. its just knowing what you are doing and being good at it.....


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

across777 said:


> piratelight, I have some recommended reading for you...


read that a long time ago love Hemingway


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

HMMM yer Jonboat is better than a hollow dug out canoe the Pacific was humanized with .I like your style just as long as i don't see a 5 year old kid with no life jacket on standing on your bow out there ,which appears like thats something you wouldn't do in the first place . keep it up be safe and have fun 
PS don't hate those boys who can 't afford fuel to get the bouy in those $$$$$$boats


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

piratelight said:


> read that a long time ago love Hemingway


Yeah, that really is a great book. I actually just read it again a few weeks ago....everyone on this forum would enjoy reading that book, if you haven't already. Or if you read it as a kid, read it again!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Great catch, but what I want to know is....How bad does that sunburn on your big toe hurt?! OUCH


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

across777 said:


> I'm not sure of the fuel capacity of a jet ski, but other than that I would much, much rather be in a jet ski offshore than a jon boat.


Mine had a range of 80 miles.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

salth2o said:


> Great catch, but what I want to know is....How bad does that sunburn on your big toe hurt?! OUCH


ha ha that was my brothers toe he put his sun screen on late i think he is still limping


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I bet that Aluminum boat was hotter than a 2 dollar pistol. I was out Sunday and had to put my sandals back on because the fiberlass was too hot. Good job, those summer squalls can pop up quick tho.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

idleling thru a marina during an SKA Tourney weigh-in and hoisting yer 4 woulda been rich....


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

I thought about entering some of those king fish turneys but my big boat is too slow and weather has to be just right for the little one. Would be fun. just dont think i could keep up with those big boat big money guys


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

piratelight said:


> I thought about entering some of those king fish turneys but my big boat is too slow and weather has to be just right for the little one. Would be fun. just dont think i could keep up with those big boat big money guys


yeah, but you would catch some major style points winning a king tourney in an aluminum flat hull.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> yeah, but you would catch some major style points winning a king tourney in an aluminum flat hull.


he needs a "wrap" ........Team Alcoa..............LOL

I used to fish the 440 rigs out of Matty in 18' alweld vee

hit the surf trout at dawn then limited on snaps 3 days in a row and on the trailer by noon

older and smarter now......................

.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

If fuel keeps going up we will all b fishing out of jonboats. I've seen jonboats at the lump out of venice.


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

A 16 ft jon boat twenty miles out and catching Kings up to 40lbs. with a King-size mullet-
PRICELESS!
TALENT,PURE TALENT!
Jet Skis can be set up with a couple of rod holders- some already do that and I thought I saw it on an extreme fishing show out of Hawaii.Kayakers aren't as big as jonboats and they go a few miles off.

Safety should be foremost, though,there are more deadly ventures out there like our roadways- motorcycles on 45, about 40,000 people die in the US from car crashes.

This thread has been pretty fuuny,though.


----------



## fishinmachine (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice catch


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> he needs a "wrap" ........Team Alcoa..............LOL
> 
> .


now that would be totally sweet. Talk about style points. Maybe he can get sponsored by one of those mullet websites. LOL


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd hate to say this ... or even chime in at this point ... but 30 years ago, you didn't see nice, big, safe, private boats offshore in any kind of numbers ... and people still fished. 

The only thing an offshore boat really offers you is extended range, and the ability or mis-conception (for the saftey argument) that you can handle rough water ... you can still get your tail feathers bad wet if you're not careful.

Super catch, and did it with style !!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

30 years ago my brother and I fishing offshore 50 miles in a 17-ft Boston Whaler. We were a heck of alot safer and better prepared than these two guys. 30 years ago we did not see jon boats offshore. I did see some aluminum V-hulled boats with good floatation with tiller drives way offshore on a pretty day but never saw a skinny little flat bottomed boat. I have seen several jon boats sunk at passes, around jetties, in bay systems and more than a few of these risky boaters no longer walk this earth - guess Darwinism still exists.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Uh, let's not get carried away. There is a little more difference between offshore boats and flat bottom aluminum boats than simply range, tailfeathers withstanding. Of course, those newfangled things like freeboard, positive floatation, deadrise, de-watering (self bailing, bilge systems), and capacity are just a fad, I guess and we will all go back to aluminum boats. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

My buddy sunk his Jon Boat in West Bay... Motor died at full speed and a wave got him sideways weight in the boat through him off and wave broke over the side. He said it went down pretty quick, 10 seconds or so. He lost his cell, the VHF didn't float somehow a baggie holding some smokes and his dad's cell phone made it and floated out from the wreckage. We found them huddled on the geo-tubes infront of Starvation when we realized they hadn't made it back in yet... we salvaged the boat the next day.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

FlakMan said:


> 30 years ago my brother and I fishing offshore 50 miles in a 17-ft Boston Whaler. We were a heck of alot safer and better prepared than these two guys. 30 years ago we did not see jon boats offshore. I did see some aluminum V-hulled boats with good floatation with tiller drives way offshore on a pretty day but never saw a skinny little flat bottomed boat. I have seen several jon boats sunk at passes, around jetties, in bay systems and more than a few of these risky boaters no longer walk this earth - guess Darwinism still exists.


How were you safer or more prepaired than us just wondering? I too have seen swamped jonboats all over the gulf coast, usualy where they should not have been on a ruff day or over loaded, swamped mine in the bay off goose island one time but it came with plenty of floatation plus we added more aft to compinsate for the added weight of a four stroke motor took a weired couple of waves over the bow filled the boat up with water. We stoped got the girl freinds to calm down and tried to start the motor up. Little honda fired right up gunned it and 75 % of the water washed out the back. The rest got run out the drain plug and pumped out with the bilge pump. Yes it has a pump and lots of flotation. It is also a moifide v hull double deep double wide. Please post back i allways have an open ear to how i can be better prepaired. Plus any one who is a member of the white shrimp boot club should be full of insight. Did you happen to see my dad, unkle, or couzins at the last white shimp boot club meeting?


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> now that would be totally sweet. Talk about style points. Maybe he can get sponsored by one of those mullet websites. LOL


www.mulletmadness.com or www.z28.com

Team Joe Dirt!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yall got some long huevos!


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

piratelight said:


> How were you safer or more prepaired than us just wondering? I too have seen swamped jonboats all over the gulf coast, usualy where they should not have been on a ruff day or over loaded, swamped mine in the bay off goose island one time but it came with plenty of floatation plus we added more aft to compinsate for the added weight of a four stroke motor took a weired couple of waves over the bow filled the boat up with water. We stoped got the girl freinds to calm down and tried to start the motor up. Little honda fired right up gunned it and 75 % of the water washed out the back. The rest got run out the drain plug and pumped out with the bilge pump. Yes it has a pump and lots of flotation. It is also a moifide v hull double deep double wide. Please post back i allways have an open ear to how i can be better prepaired. Plus any one who is a member of the white shrimp boot club should be full of insight. Did you happen to see my dad, unkle, or couzins at the last white shimp boot club meeting?


for one they where in a Boston whaler. but hey i have done some crazy sh!t like that to. i fished a large shark tournament ( big bad and ugly) off shore out of a zodiac and jet ski for 2.5 days years ago. but I'm not that mad at them any more so i say in the bigger boats now.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Good catch Piratelight! I'll bet ya'll had a great adventure that day. I think most of us have had personal advetures of one kind or another when we were younger, and some of us still do. You have to have thick skin to post on this site, some will hate on ya for lettin the dog out in a thunderstorm. I feel your judgement is sound, your mind is clear and you got game. All you have to do is convince your brother Joe to shuck the mullet and sell the z-28 and they will quit pickin on ya ! lol


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Man big balls slick but way to go to be honest I joke the other day with my honey that some guys went in a jon boat before dolly I hooked her on for an hour but man for real glad you fellows made it back.........if that's what you to fish on then cool maybe everybody should cut you guys some slack.........not everyone has an offshore boat but glad you guys made it back......


----------



## soymilk (Sep 24, 2006)

Your a brave fella! Anyone daring enough to get out in that dingy should be rewarded with a nice day of fishing!


----------



## fish'n4fun (Oct 8, 2007)

*Hope your luck doesn't change*

I went out the 16th out of freeport and ended up towing a jonboat boat in from 12 miles out. It can go right 1000 times but it only has to go bad once!! 1 wave + 1 jonboat=new structure!! Be Safe


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

piratelight said:


> Well i had know idea this would go as far as it did, and now think i should have put some kind of "dont try this at home " disclamer on with my post. I hope this doesent get somone hurt. We only do this on the best of days with carefull planing/weather watching and with as much safty equipment and provisions we can safley put on the vessel. I am a third generation freeport offshore fisherman and have been on the water my whole life. We have a 50' steel boat but it takes a lot to get it in and out and well somtimes as my family says "its a jonboat day" which it was. In case any of you were wondering it is a rush to have a big fish pull your little boat around. To all of guys that are fearing for my life or the lives of rescuers and happy i made it back alive, thanks for the concern. I hope that all of your trips are as safe as mine have always been. It does not matter the size of your vessel the gulf is an unpridectable monster. ANYONE can have trouble ANYONE can need help or rescueing. No matter how big your boat is or how much it costs. A broken 25 cent pvc fittting can send a plastic sport fishing boat to the bottom. Just as fast as the wake af a crew boat can swamp mine. Every time we pass the fairwell bouy we all take a risk. Just some more than others. Be safe and think everything through. Boating saftey is somthing that my familey take very very serisly. Boats are not toys and should be treated as such.
> Oh yea my bro is not at all happy with all the talk about his hair cut or lack there of. rotflmao Its realy not a mullet but it does look that way in the pics with the hat on. Thanks i will be giving him a hard time about his trophy mullet untill he starts standng closer to the sizzors. As far as jet skis go i dont know if that would work. Where would you put your fish or water and food for that matter. You would need rod holders and gaffing/landing a toothy king would be a feet in itself.
> See yall out there
> k


That was well said. Awesome catch.


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

In my opinion the "big boys" get their panties in a wad when us inshore junkies come out and spank their *** in their own backyard. Two different mentalities where the bank roll matches the ego! Poop on you Barron boat terd


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree that it is an advenure and a blast for the OP, but let's not confuse going 10 miles offshore in a jon boat and catching a few kings as "spanking the big boys". The big guys are way further out catching much tastier fish in much prettier water than the Pirate.

I am just sayin.

Still a great catch all things considered.


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

When I was a "kid" we used to go out in anything that would get us out there, a man's gotta fish! Nice catch, be safe.


----------



## Chris Keith (Dec 21, 2006)

*Shallow Majek Reply*

Hey Shallow - Maybe we are just tired of seeing the coast guard spend our tax dollars searching for dead people who practicly commit suicide by doing stupid things in the gulf. While they made it back in safe, they could have just as easily been treading water hoping for "the big boat guys" to come and save their butt. This was the equivalent of riding a tri-cycle on I-45 in the fast lane. Yeah, you might not get run over, but you could VERY easily. So go ahead, take whatever you want offshore and "spank our butts in our own backyard", just don't expect me to shed a tear when someone drowns, and don't expect the big boat guys to slow down to not swamp your flat bottom, low bow, gas saver.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

2shallow/majek said:


> In my opinion the "big boys" get their panties in a wad when us inshore junkies come out and spank their *** in their own backyard. Two different mentalities where the bank roll matches the ego! Poop on you Barron boat terd


I love to see Darwinism at work - so y'all just continue to go offshore in your Jon Boats! Make a regular habit of it but be sure to do it before you have a chance to breed


----------

